# What do you do re: pet homes for your culls?



## crimson (Jul 24, 2011)

*Moderator's Note: This subject has NOW become ... how can you find pet homes for the culls......and culling/killing and attacking breeders for their choices will NOT be allowed.*
 
I am curious what others do with your culls? Especially if you can't find pet homes for them.


----------



## Jaded (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't kill them, I sell them or give them to friends.


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 25, 2011)

I sell them all, I dont either kill them, They all get good homes!


----------



## la~la~land (Jul 25, 2011)

They go to pet homes  If I can't find one, well, they stay here with me until I do.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 25, 2011)

I sell them for pet quality and if i cant find them one then we give them to a fellow rabbit friend to give to her reptile lady. I usually try to find them homes for a good 3-6 months. Its hard to sell my breed.


----------



## la~la~land (Jul 26, 2011)

I just thought I'd say that meat has to come from somewhere. I don't see how a cow or chicken's life can be considered less important than a rabbit's. I would much rather know that the animals that I eat led a happy life and were treated well. I couldn't butcher my rabbits, but I tend to get attached easily. Just my opionion.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 26, 2011)

When I first saw this thread title the other day - I cringed. I knew it had the possibility of causing problems...and it has.

As a moderator - I now have two options. I can lock this thread - or I can allow it to continue. Its not an easy decision.

As most of you know - we have certain rules on this forum. One of them is not discussing meat breeding/eating rabbits, etc.

Another one is not attacking others for their choices/point of view.

Both of those rules have been broken in this thread.

Here is how I will allow this thread to continue.

We all know that culls can be dealt with in a few ways...one of which is to pet them out - or give them to friends who might want a rabbit - or possibly dispose of them in other ways.

Let's turn this thread around to become positive by talking about this...

*How do you find pet homes for those rabbits? Or how do you pet them out? Do you use a pet store? Do you find homes yourself?

What has helped you the most at finding those homes?

**Any further discussion that is criticizing the breeders - OR is discussing culling via. "killing" will be pulled and members will receive a warning/reminder about our forum rules.


*


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 26, 2011)

Agree w/ Peg! :biggrin:


----------



## Pharfly (Jul 26, 2011)

Culling is a common practice in breeding many kinds of animals. Most mouse breeders cull litters to 4-6 some litters are born up to 25, this gives the remaining mice more milk which in turn makes healthier babies. It is a very touchy subject and a lot of people think it's bad. But in fact controling litter sizes, cull ill/deformed babies and pet homing animals that are not quality leaves the breeder with room and time too focus on improving their stock and allows the remining babies a chance to flourish.
Breeders don't like too toss this word around because so many people think it's cruel and unethical, but in all honesty it is done to make better animals. 
And Hotmaildeal no one that breeds animals ethically will ever make money off their babies. Only mass breeders who mill their animals make money, but there breeding goal is too pump out as many animals as possible in a short and have no care in their stock.


----------



## Cheyrul (Jul 26, 2011)

I understand the reasons for culling and even sort of respect it but I, personally could NOT do it, which is one of the many reasons I am not a breeder and intend on having every one of our pets (except our frogs and snails) fixed. I am also a mutt person, have nothing against most breeds of any species but do not feel compelled to have one. 
I have nothing against using rabbits as a food source for people but I also eat very little meat and never any meat that I have personally met... had my parents been farmers, I would have died from starvation hahaha. I was this way as a child and have not been able to overcome and it has not stopped me from being "fluffy"


----------



## laylabunny (Jul 26, 2011)

It's like la la land said, meat comes from somewhere. I'm not forcing the idea on anyone and I understand your point of view hotmailidea. I don't cull them while they are little babies either... they grow up just like the others in the litter. They are handled and treated just like the better ones. But when they are full grown and I can truly evaluate their good points and bad, that's when I make my decision. 

I have yet to have a single call from someone who only wanted a rabbit as a pet. I keep getting those "I want a pet, but maybe she'll get to have babies someday." Personally I'd rather those people got a rabbit from a reputable rescue then have them just nonchalantly breed whatever because they can't get past the idea of cute little baby bunnies. I rescue and foster dogs and I'm very aware of what animals I add to the overpopulation problem. I do get very attached to my permanent rabbits and love them. But I do need to look at what I'm producing with a more critical eye if I want to create better rabbits that are more desirable. The goal isn't to make culls. 

Well said Pharfly, if you are doing it right, you don't make money off of rabbits.


----------



## majorv (Jul 26, 2011)

I really don't understand why there is even a Rabbitry and Show Room forum on here if breeders can't talk about what breeders deal with. Yes, some thought should be given before bringing upcertain topics, but I amtired of breeders being attacked in our own forum bynon breeders. JMHO


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2011)

It is not just breeder forum or a rescue forum or a pet forum it is a forum for all. We try to respect everyone. We also understand that not everyone can handle certain topics. So we try to keep things going as smoothly as possible. We don't allow people to attack each other, which is why a moderator stepped in. What we do not allow is discussion of meat rabbits, which is just one part of breeding.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 27, 2011)

*majorv wrote: *


> I really don't understand why there is even a Rabbitry and Show Room forum on here if breeders can't talk about what breeders deal with. Yes, some thought should be given before bringing upcertain topics, but I amtired of breeders being attacked in our own forum bynon breeders. JMHO


In the past we did discuss the possibility of the rabbitry forum becoming a "private" forum for breeders only - but people (especially non-breeders) did not like that because they enjoy the discussions about genetics, seeing new baby bunnies, etc. etc. Members also come here often to ask for breed identification.

Unfortunately - we did decide to make the rabbitry area public. Sometimes I do regret that - at times like this when breeders are attacked by non-breeders for their choices (even if they are choices I would not make).

I probably should have pulled this thread when it was first started because I knew it would eventually lead to trouble. Now - even though I asked folks to not continue on with it....they did so (makes me feel so great - NOT!).

I just ask that breeders remember - the only topics we really don't discuss are "breeding for meat" / "eating meat" - and we prefer to not discuss culling and reasons why people "cull" when it involves euthanasia.

Otherwise, we try to be open to discussions...


----------



## Kipcha (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't see the point of even opening a thread if it's just to attack the subject. What's so hard about just avoiding the Rabbitry section if you don't agree with breeding/culling/showing/etc?

Just my opinion, but it seems like people are just trying to pick a fight rather then contribute meaningfully to the discussion, which is no fun for anyone.


----------



## kuniklos (Jul 27, 2011)

*woahlookitsme wrote: *


> I sell them for pet quality and if i cant find them one then we give them to a fellow rabbit friend to give to her reptile lady. I usually try to find them homes for a good 3-6 months. Its hard to sell my breed.


 I usually see so many tans at shows, and its a surprise they don't sell well! Sure they may not be "cuddly" like many other breeds, but my goodness are they really adaptable, hardy, flipping beautiful, and so energetic! A tan was my first rabbit since I was a child. He's my precious!

But I am sure I am bias... >.> However, everyone who has met him has commented on how beautiful he is. GQ rabbit! :muscleman:


----------



## laylabunny (Jul 27, 2011)

I love tans as well. Such a beautiful breed. One of my first rabbits was a tan, and I miss her. Someday I'll get back into them when my lionheads aren't occupying every available space 

I personally don't like selling to pet stores. I really hate walking past the one in the mall. They just create situations where people impulse buy. Probably the part that irks me the most is that they have high maintenance pets and educate people for 5 mins then push them to buy it. Especially the large breed dogs. Few people realize exactly how LARGE a great dane or mastiff puppy gets. The same goes for rabbits. I know from fellow breeders how tempted people are to give junk like lettuce and salad and skip the pellets and hay. A breeder I know sold a rabbit to a family. He talked them all about what to feed them and sent them home with a printout care sheet. They called not much later saying the rabbit had died and they wanted a replacement for free. All they fed the poor thing was iceberg lettuce.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Jul 27, 2011)

Well done to Peg and Ali for handling this situation with tact. The mods have a hard job here and I think they do a good job of toeing the line.
If you really want another breeder's opinion on culling or other things that we have been asked to refrain from talking about publicly, PM them and chat there. That way we can still get the unfettered information we want without being inflammatory.
I pet out almost all my babies because I am so stringent and rigorous with what we keep. And I'm also a new breeder, only for 3 years now so there is still a lot to learn.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 27, 2011)

I am not a breeder, but I am greatful this group is public. I have learned a lot from the very knowlegeable people here. Some of the things I can use, some not but I love learning about what other people do with rabbits. Personally I cringe at the thought of culls, but I understand it has to be done. I also get my baby bunny fix here. I love looking at all the baby pictures!

I also wanted to say Thank you to Peg for being so diplomatic.


----------



## plasticbunny (Jul 27, 2011)

*laylabunny wrote: *


> I personally don't like selling to pet stores. I really hate walking past the one in the mall. They just create situations where people impulse buy. Probably the part that irks me the most is that they have high maintenance pets and educate people for 5 mins then push them to buy it. Especially the large breed dogs.




You should give pet stores more credit then that (or at least not generalize them). When someone works at a pet store, it's because they love animals, and because they love animals, they want the animals that they're selling (and oftentimes are attached to) to find health and happiness in their new homes.

Whenever I sell a rabbit, I'm very honest with them about the needs of rabbits, how much work they can take, etc. I go above and beyond my job and try to give them a crash course on rabbit care, focusing on diet because that seems to be. I refuse to sell them any smaller than the largest cage we carry (4 feet by 2 feet), and I ALWAYS write down this website and the HRS website for them to refer to in case of emergency, or just for some good reading. The whole process takes about 1/2 an hour. It is never just "What color do you like? That one? Okay, let me box him up for you. Have a great day!" It is not my job to educate people, but I do it anyway because I care about the bun having a good home and a long life.

Same with any other animal, even ones as small and fool-proof as hamsters. Selling and preparing people for a dog can take an hour and a half! And speaking of dogs, pet stores rarely get larger breeds in, because they can stay there until they're too big and there's no room for them. Believe me, if I saw a Great Dane at a pet store, I'd be pretty pissed, too. But really, most pet stores won't do that because the longer the dog is there, and the bigger it gets, the lower they need to put the price.

And I have yet to see someone impulse-buy an animal, except for fish. Most people say that they'll think about it, and for the few who want to walk out with an animal on a whim, I recommend they go walk around the mall or grab some lunch and come back if they're interested. Often they don't because they've realized that the animal is not right for them afterall.

I think that our rabbits are the culls from a breeder. I have mixed feelings about this because positively, you know the buns are going to be pets, but negatively, you don't know if someone will breed the bunny. It's really none of my business either way, though. All I can do is recommend a spay or neuter. The only time it is hard for me is when one of our buns gets sick and has to be sent back to the breeder, because if they are culls than the breeder will more likely put the bun down than go through the expense oftreating it and then the trouble of finding it a home. And honestly, I don't blame a breeder for that at all, it's part of the business.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Jul 27, 2011)

Obviously a very controversal subject. I really don't sell many as pets. Lots of pets end up in way worse situations then being put in the freezer. I will 100% not sell a fuzzy as a pet. People just do NOT take care of the hair properly. The elops, I still question, and the harlies go in the freezer. 

I'm not attacking anyone, but its people who don't understand breeding, who really hurt amazing things like the ARBA. Most the pet bunnies on here seem to have more issues then the breeders... yet its the breeders who take care of their animals are being attacked. I just don't get it. 


anyways....thats my culls.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 27, 2011)

*GorbyJobRabbits wrote: *


> I will 100% not sell a fuzzy as a pet. People just do NOT take care of the hair properly.


Just something to think about. I think if the people are educated they can take care of the hair. I have an angora and I think he looks great. I brush out his fur a couple times a week.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Jul 27, 2011)

1 person in a million who don't will never change my mind. I see the 100s of pets on CL every day that no one wants any more, and the ones in shelters. Just pets, isn't going to ever happen.


----------



## majorv (Jul 27, 2011)

*kuniklos wrote: *


> *woahlookitsme wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I sell them for pet quality and if i cant find them one then we give them to a fellow rabbit friend to give to her reptile lady. I usually try to find them homes for a good 3-6 months. Its hard to sell my breed.
> ...


I think Tans are more popular up north. I know that's where most of the big name breeders are. Tans are very striking, I agree, and that's what draws people to them. The kids are usually the ones who want them but when we explain that they aren't lap bunnies (and then the parents see themtry to crawl up their kid's chest) they usually decide they have too much energy for their taste. It's hard for a kid to hold one if they don't know what they're doing. So, yes, it's kindahardsometimes to sell them as pets unless the rabbit is older.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jul 27, 2011)

"I usually see so many tans at shows, and its a surprise they don't sell well! Sure they may not be "cuddly" like many other breeds, but my goodness are they really adaptable, hardy, flipping beautiful, and so energetic! A tan was my first rabbit since I was a child. He's my precious!

But I am sure I am bias... >.> However, everyone who has met him has commented on how beautiful he is. GQ rabbit!"

"I love tans as well. Such a beautiful breed. One of my first rabbits was a tan, and I miss her. Someday I'll get back into them when my lionheads aren't occupying every available space "

^^
Thank you for your comments  Im happy to hear that. People just think tans are so much crazier than other breeds such as hollands. . .But it takes a special person to understand tan rabbits for what they are. 

And in response to the thread culling is very sensitive subject but its one of those topics where you dont have to support or accept it but understanding and realizing that it has to be done sometimes is taking a realist view. With only having 20 holes we dont have much room but i pride myself in raising quality rabbits with a guarentee that show quality is deemed so when someone purchases a bunny from me and pet quality doesn't mean the rabbit cant have a wonderful life with its forever home. Hopefully now that I have a website I can get my bunnies to their homes easier and quicker and dont have to send them off.

I also wanted to thank the mods for stepping in and regulating this thread  Good job and sorry if i said anything too touchy.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 27, 2011)

I am actually stepping out of this thread and have asked the other moderators if someone will take it over.

I asked that the direction of the thread be changed - and folks did not do that - they continued on the discussion.

So I am removing myself from this topic since people were not willing to respect the request I made. Perhaps another moderator can handle this better.


----------



## kuniklos (Jul 27, 2011)

*woahlookitsme wrote: *


> "I usually see so many tans at shows, and its a surprise they don't sell well! Sure they may not be "cuddly" like many other breeds, but my goodness are they really adaptable, hardy, flipping beautiful, and so energetic! A tan was my first rabbit since I was a child. He's my precious!
> 
> But I am sure I am bias... >.> However, everyone who has met him has commented on how beautiful he is. GQ rabbit!"
> 
> ...


Which makes me wonder...where is our thread just for tans? I think we need one.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 27, 2011)

Terrific Tans

There - I started a thread in the photo section!


----------



## kuniklos (Jul 27, 2011)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Terrific Tans
> 
> There - I started a thread in the photo section!


Yes! Ok, now to get out the camera!


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 27, 2011)

I got my Netherland Dwarf Felix as a cull. Well, he was _going_ to be culled if I hadn't come along. I found him on Craigslist. He had big ears and non-showable coloring. I neutered him when he reached the appropriate age. There are many MANY wonderful pet homes out there if you chose to go that route, you just need to screen thoroughly through the crappy homes who don't have a clue.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 27, 2011)

*I thank god almost all the breeders on this forum I can respect. I am also the odd one in saying that I understand why this discussion is needed/wanted. I can understand the need for culling and even accept sometimes it is the best thing to do. I do how ever understand that not everyone can handle this kind of conversation. So once again I ask that you stick to what TinysMom has asked. If not I WILL lock this thread.

TinysMom wrote*


> Let's turn this thread around to become positive by talking about this...
> 
> *How do you find pet homes for those rabbits? Or how do you pet them out? Do you use a pet store? Do you find homes yourself?
> 
> ...


----------



## laylabunny (Jul 28, 2011)

> I will 100% not sell a fuzzy as a pet. People just do NOT take care of the hair properly.



I am in 100% agreement here. I bought a teddy bear lionhead that came with a package deal. He had been sold to a pet home and returned to the breeder. He was so matted it took me several hours over two days to remove all the mats. I had to be so careful that I didn't cut his tail, since I couldn't even find it! Call me critical, but I just don't trust that people will take proper care of them. 

plasticbunny, I meant no offense to you, but as a rescuer, I never will give my money or sell my animals to a pet store. I live in a state known for it's puppymills. It pains me to think of where those dogs came from. I'm also disgruntled for the fact that they sell unspayed and unneutered animals for insane prices when people argue with me over a $100 adoption fee for a dog that's spayed/neutered and utd on it's shots. Not to mention that I spent over $150 just to pull it off of death row at the pound. If you'll excuse me, I've just had a bad week, where people tell me I'm crazy for charging way too much for a dog. They're the same as the people who ask me to come take the dog they don't want anymore or a stray and then don't want to make any sort of donation whatsoever even though they gladly offer it over the phone. :grumpy: This gal has a car payment and student loans ya know...

When I try to find pet homes, I prefer word of mouth, although sometimes I do advertise in the classifieds. If I can find a pet home, great! But it seems like the good ones are few and far between.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 28, 2011)

*laylabunny wrote: *


> > I will 100% not sell a fuzzy as a pet. People just do NOT take care of the hair properly.
> 
> 
> 
> I am in 100% agreement here. I bought a teddy bear lionhead that came with a package deal. He had been sold to a pet home and returned to the breeder. He was so matted it took me several hours over two days to remove all the mats. I had to be so careful that I didn't cut his tail, since I couldn't even find it! Call me critical, but I just don't trust that people will take proper care of them.


As much as I love angoras, if I were to ever breed I would be very hesitant on breeding them. It is so hard to find good homes for them, even with people who would use the wool, that it is hardly worth it. I do dog and rabbit grooming and have seen far too many angora, jersey woolies and other similar breeds and mixes that are really just 1 big mat. I had one not to long ago that had 2 or 3 huge clumps of poop stuck to the butt and one that was wrapped around the tail. I had a hard time getting that off and just about took the tail off too as I didn't know it was in there. At least most rabbits are good with grooming, so it isn't too bad. It really gets me when I see the same rabbit come back and it is not much better or even worse than the first time. I think I have done 1 (other than my own) that was in good condition and just needed to be sheered. 
I do know there are good people out there (as I am one) who do take care of the long haired breeds. However, I do have a very good breeder to help me. When I got Lillian, I spent about 3-4 hours with her to go over grooming and other care. While Lillian may get some mats, they are easily taken care of before they become a problem. 

I do feel lucky that the breeders I have gotten rabbits from have trusted me. I am honest with them about why I want the rabbit (as a pet and now for rabbit hopping), and most seem to be fine with that. I have had rabbits for almost 6 years now, so I don't know if that makes a difference as I am more experienced than some people who might want one. 

I think that you do need to put some effort into finding the right pet homes. Asking questions is a good place to start and if you don't feel right about it, then don't do it. Even though there are a lot of bad owners out there, there are also a lot of good ones who may just need a chance.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 28, 2011)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> *laylabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > > I will 100% not sell a fuzzy as a pet. People just do NOT take care of the hair properly.
> ...



I guess I didn't realize how hard to would be to find a good owner for the longer haired rabbits. Houdini was a rescue from a hoarding situation, and perhaps that is why the group was so eager to try him with my girl when I brought her in. I also have a Turkish Angora cat. I have fur on everything I own, but I wouldn't have it any other way. I love to brush my babies and find it relaxing. It took a couple weeks to convince Houdini this was a good thing, but now he likes it too (perhaps because he snacks while I brush?). He had been shaved but now his hair is growing out. I collect the wool as I brush and will do something with it someday. For now it doesn't take up much space in a bag. Wouldn't it be cool to have a scarf made from your own bunny?

The rescue was also very good about showing me how to take care of his wool. I wouldn't think a person would take a hairy bun if they didn't want to brush. :?


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Jul 28, 2011)

assuming angoras are the same as fuzzies, when you blow into their coat, if any is loose and coming out... you can generally see the new coat underneath. And then pluck them. I'll post pics of a fuzzy later if I get some time.


----------



## Silverwolf_Rabbitry (Aug 5, 2011)

*Pharfly wrote: *


> Culling is a common practice in breeding many kinds of animals. Most mouse breeders cull litters to 4-6 some litters are born up to 25, this gives the remaining mice more milk which in turn makes healthier babies. It is a very touchy subject and a lot of people think it's bad. But in fact controling litter sizes, cull ill/deformed babies and pet homing animals that are not quality leaves the breeder with room and time too focus on improving their stock and allows the remining babies a chance to flourish.
> Breeders don't like too toss this word around because so many people think it's cruel and unethical, but in all honesty it is done to make better animals.
> And Hotmaildeal no one that breeds animals ethically will ever make money off their babies. Only mass breeders who mill their animals make money, but there breeding goal is too pump out as many animals as possible in a short and have no care in their stock.


I am a Breeder and my goal is to improve my breeds one that is a rare but I have a second goal to have my rabbitry one day pay for it self... So I try to sell my culls privately or to local pet stores in most cases they are all show quality in addition I offer a service to those who have other pets who are on special diets and though there vet have referred them to me to help them in there need. So not all who want to make there rabbitrys pay for them selves are uncaring pushing baby after baby out the door.

Added note any rabbit that has something wrong like split penis, wolf teeth and any other known health issue that can be passed down is removed from the breeding program are not sold to become pets for it is unfair to both the pet owner and the rabbit (knock on wood) I have never had any of those issues my self I have been helping a teen who just got into breeding though she had no issues with what needed to be done with the rabbit that had the split penis her mother got very upset over it even took him to the vet who said there is nothing can be done and though he can have a good life right now later on would end up with health issues due to the split penis... the teen chose to bring me the rabbit and I made the arrangements. I truly belive that a cull that is sent to be a pet should have nothing wrong and be just as good a show rabbit... Those who get a rabbit from me know that its a healthy well cared fro rabbit and is they chose to they can show it just have it as a pet. In addition I had someone who wanted a rabbit that was fixed and I sent them to a local human shelter that does not treat breeders as if they are horrible people rather have some respect for what we do.


----------



## sickbunny (Aug 11, 2011)

i'm new to breeding rabbits, and i've only placed 4 so far, but with no problems.

however, i used to work at a humane society, and i volunteered as a foster mom, taking home pets that werent finding homes to place myself. so maybe i can offer some tips that worked for me.

PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES !!!

that was back in the old days before there were pc's and social networks, when we walked a mile to school and there were dinosaurs still around. lol.

nowadays, with facebook and myspace and all that its easy to make a page showing off your bunnies. when looking for a bunny, i googled rabbits for sale and checked out all the webpages i could find. unfortunately for me, no jersey woolies in my area. i often ask breeders if they have a website, and suprisingly, a lot say no. usually the older breeders. i met a young breeder at the fair. not only did she have a website, she had cards printed out with her rabbitry info. a great way to find a future customer, they may pass the card to someone else or come looking for you at a later date. 

business cards can be put on bulletin boards, some businesses let people put them on the counters, my car insurance place has a glass top over the counter and all the customers cards under it so they dont get ruined. they can be handed out at fairs and shows, your kids or neighbors kids or friends can hand them out at school. you can give them to friends and ask them to put them on their desk or bulletin board at work. 

you can also advertise in the pet section of the newspaper or in magazine classified sections.

but let me tell you what really worked for me back in the day as a foster mom~

a 10 year old black scruffy little mutt missing the hair off its butt... impossible to place you think? not!

i would take a picture and tape it to a piece of paper with the story below. then i would run off copies on a copier. (remember no pcs then)

Hi, my name is Mutty. I'm old. are you old too? people think old things dont have much to offer. but you and i both know its not true. i have a lot of love left to give. so what if im not beautiful? beauty is skin deep. but inside is a warm loving sweet caring heart that is lonely and sad because i have no one to share my love with. we could sit on the couch together and watch the price is right. i could bark and let you know if a burgler is breaking in the window one night. you dont have to worry about walking me too much, my arthritis is just as bad as yours. i dont eat much, just like you, and i'll be grateful for whatever you can give me, but most of all, neither of us will ever be lonely again. Are you lonely? call this number and talk to my foster mom. she said im too sweet of a dog to be put to sleep just because im old. she cried and brought me home and said somewhere, someone would love a little dog like me. Is that person you? please call. when my foster mom finds me a new home, then she'll be able to bring another old dog home and save them too. we're waiting for you to call, and i promise to be the best little dog you ever had and give you kisses all day long. Love, Mutty


then i would plaster these posters on bulletin boards in laundromats and grocery stores everywhere.

and you know what? some old lady would call and say I'm calling about that little dog mutty...

i had a photo album filled with photos of all the animals i saved- dogs cats old newborn ugly deformed etc pictures and pictures of animals with glazed old eyes looking up at you that went off and found someone. 

for bunnies- the same principle but a different story-

Hi, my name is Happy. I'm a dwarf bunny who is 6 years old. I need a new home. I'm looking for a little boy who needs help with his homework. You can tell the teacher i ate it, and then we can go play! just kidding! i like boys, but girls are kinda yucky dont you think? unless you have a sister, and then i guess we could forgive her being a girl, its not her fault. i dont like dogs or other animals, i want to be the only pet, king of your castle. I'll share my carrots with you! hey tell mom you will eat more carrots if you can have a bunny, she'll love that! everybody else you know probably has a cat or dog, so how cool would that be to have something different and have a bunny? can i come to school for show and tell? the other kids will be jealous, ha ha! have mom call my owner and ask about me. betsey will tell her all about how to take care of me and what i need. go do your homework right now to show mom how responsible you can be, and then beg her to call! I cant wait to check out your bedroom! call me and we can be Happy together! love, Your New Bunny

lol!

another favorite trick for finding an animal a new home- invite possible new owners over to your house under a ruse- for example invite over friends and coworkers for hot dogs on the grill one sunday. then put the rabbit in a cage right on display in the backyard where everyone can see him well. then talk about how you're trying to find it a new home, and if they know anyone who might be interested, could they please put them in touch with you.

another trick- volunteer to take somebodys kids you know to the park. take the bunny with in a small cage. the kids will attract other kids and make you seem safer not like a child molester. the rabbit will attract them like magnets. mention to the moms you are looking for a new home for it cause you have too many rabbits, and ask them if they would like your rabbitry business card to give to anyone they know who might be interested.

put a big sign in your front yard- Rabbit For Sale Please knock at the back door and ask to see! 

do whatever you gotta do to reel them in. then when you find someone, make sure it will be a good home by educating them. give them a list of proper food, written instructions on how to properly care for, show then how to hold it properly and make them practice till you're sure they've got it right, tell them how to clean the cage, what not to feed it, recommend a good rabbit vet in case they ever need one, etc etc and make sure they know if it doesnt work out to bring it back. i think how well a bunny will do in a new home really depends on the person selling the rabbit and how well they inform and educate the new owner on everything they need to know. people nod their head but forget things- write it all down! 

i hope some of these ideas will help you if you are trying to find a bunny a new home.

remember- i was searching for a rabbit. i googled. nothing. went to the fair and a breeder there heard me talking to people asking about jerseys- and he came up to me and said i heard you asking and i have a litter at home- and i said do you have a website and he said no. you dont have to be a computer whiz to make a facebook page for your bunnies. there are people out there looking for rabbits, and there are possible homes waiting= you just need to get the word out. 

BIG SIGN IN YOUR YARD PEOPLE! free advertising to everyone who drives by!


good luck and best wishes- now go get those new homes! :biggrin:


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 11, 2011)

i dont think you want to put sign out by your house, 

#1 people can come and steal them
#2 AC or USDA can come out and take them from you... 

Those are my 2 biggest fear, And there are a lot of people getting in trouble with the USDA! Nothing to be messing with!


----------



## crimson (Aug 11, 2011)

I thought of putting a sign at the end of my road( I live on a dead end) but there are sign laws too.:X


----------



## BunniBee (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't currently breed but am possibly considering it in the future after I show some rabbits. I am unsure how I will find homes for my unshowable bunnies but there are some great ideas on here. 

As a side note. I don't think that this topic got nearly as heated as some other forums I've seen. Actually I think that everyone seemed to be on their best behavior. Thanks for this topic as I am learning all I can about breeding and how to find homes for nonshowable bunnies.


----------



## crimson (Aug 13, 2011)

I started this thread and maybe I shouldn't have used the word culls. Most of the babies I have found homes for can be shown. I do have some VM that wouldn't be able to because of their coloring, but I have found pet homes for them. So far I have found homes by advertising or going to chicken swaps. I have also sold to a pet store. I have a small rabbitry and do not breed excessively, but was wondering what other options are out there and what other people do. Thanks for giving me other ideas.


----------



## SpotLover (Aug 19, 2011)

Our first litters are due in October. Our culls will be going as pets WITH a spay/neuter contract that they must sign before purchasing the rabbit. I cannot stand irresponsible people breeding rabbits!


----------



## Alek (Aug 19, 2011)

>>I will 100% not sell a fuzzy as a pet. People just do NOT take care of the hair properly. <<
I was sold my angora as a pet and he is groomed daily and well kept. I think it depends more on the individual. I've met breeders who don't upkeep there non-showing angoras and the rabbit is a matted mess, and then there are people like me who have angoras as pets who are obsessive about hair care.

As someone who bred hamsters, even with only two litters per female a year (8 litters) you still have to deal with culling. It's something that all breeders regardless of the species they care for, have to deal with. I think it is important for breeders to have reasonability for what they are putting out there and whether the animals find homes or not. For animals that aren't show quality, adopting them as pets is a great thing and that's how I got my rabbit. However, some animals don't have the health or temperament to be a pet or the risk of someone breeding it and causing a line of sickly, bad tempered animals is to big a problem that having a 3rd option is important.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 19, 2011)

SpotLover wrote:


> Our first litters are due in October. Our culls will be going as pets WITH a spay/neuter contract that they must sign before purchasing the rabbit. I cannot stand irresponsible people breeding rabbits!



I'm curious, how do you enforce the contract? Would you know if they signed it and then bred their rabbit?

To me, the only way you can really enforce the neuter is to have it done before they go home.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 19, 2011)

I edited out the last part of Alek's post because we avoid inflammatory references like meat, snake food, etc. on this forum, the Rabbitry included. 

Discussion about 'retirement' options and facilities as a third option would, however, be welcome. 

I'd personally love to see breeders with a program to provide facilities to keep their retired or non-showable rabbits in low-maintenance colonies (with the males neutered of course). 

sas


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Aug 21, 2011)

I usually try to sell mine on the pet market or I have gotten to a point at this point where I welcome the free advertising, i put buisness cards(I made them myself with Avery and Microsoft word) in 3 different TSC and I've got word of mouth out among my co-workers and neighbors, plus wih Facebook I have them in a county trading post as well. 
Even taking the buns to the store with me as gotten a few sold for me. if they don't sell- at least with my holland and velveteen Lops, I hang onto them until they do. Having done rabbit rescue on the side of my rabbitry before it is SEVERALLY hard in my area to rehome pet bunnies, but I try to do some every easter no matter what. 
I do raise New Zealands for show and other and it has still taught me quite a bit about animal husbandry and raising the babies, what to look for etc. Just with the Hollands, I still get the few select babies that need to be 'culled' since they don't conform to breed standard, my first buck, Blaze didnt' conform, but I kept him, he was bred out once, before I had really gotten into showing much- and really before I learned type- and then I kept him, unfixed as a pet until he died. I've got one rabbit right now that I took on in a trade to get rid of the mini rex to a breeder for a Holland Lop doe, and I'll keep her until the day she dies as well, because she has horrible teeth, her bottoms over grow her top, her top teeth are curving backwards. I keep her comfortable. If someone comes along and is a breeder that is willing to take on the added responsibility sure, i'll let her go, but I made the trade without checking her teeth first so i made her my problem. I won't cull her out, she may get spayed and live out her life with my 5 year old retired doe.

But I have no reason and no means to even sell to a pet shop and with so many backyard mix breeders around me I don't even try to compete with them. 

Just yesterday I gave one Holland Lop baby away. She wasn't show quality, brood if anything, and I spent 2 hours walking around Tractor Supply with them helping them chose what they needed and answering any questions. I gave her my cell number and she had my email address and I told her if for any reason you can not keep her, I will take her back. She made the promise to get her fixed, she didn't want 100's of bunnies either, just the one for her daughter to do homework with and play and love. The girl did all the research before deciding on Mini Rex or Holland Lop. I happened to only have HOllands (I have New Zealands and Velveteen Lops as well) that were her list. I don't mind at all. 

Second story, I was contacted, earlier this year, by a women that has wanted Dutch from me for over a year. My gut was telling me no, but I went ahead anyway, I was getting out of them. I sold her my tort doe and my sweetheart steel doe- as pets. Well she calls me up 2 weeks later saying the tort doe died and she didn't know why. I didn't either and asked what had happened. She didn't know. Okay but the steel was fine. I made the offer to buy the steel doe back, but she said she was okay with just the steel doe. I found a person to sell my blue and gray dutch to, western side of the state, the youth was super interested and he couldn't find any near him, and he could recite the standard to me for body type, so I knew he had done his homework. Come to find out, they already had a steel doe, and when he got the pedigree for my gray and my blues, he was like that's the same breeder as my steel doe! I'm getting said steel doe back later this summer, and she's no where near the sweetheart she used to be, something happened to her at this other ladies place and she's aggressive, and not so friendly anymore. They got a litter out of her and once it's weaned, they're going to return her to me so I can get her spayed and she'll live out the last of her years back with her breeder(me). I worry about selling to pet homes more so, so I'm moving to more "other" use breeds so I don't have to think or worry on pet homes, but I'll always have my hollands to worry about.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm not a breeder but would like to sometime when i think i am ready for it. I have actually been thinking a lot about what i would do with the bunnies that i couldn't keep myself, and thought about having permanent housing with me until they find someone to adopt them. Kind of like a refuge except they would be ones that i bred myself. But for the type of rabbits i would be breeding, it's pretty rare for them not to find homes here, even the ones that end up at rescues are homed. In fact i looked at a couple of rabbit rescues in my area to give a home but there were none left! 

Gumtree is such a great tool, and advertising is FREE! I always see bunnies on there and i often contact older adverts to see whether the bunnies are still available and have yet to come across someone who was unable to home them. Though i can imagine that for the "less popular" breeds, finding homes would be much harder. I guess that is something to think about when breeding. 

I can't wait to start though, it seems like so much fun, but i am sure it's very much like my gaming life, it's loads of fun but quickly becomes like a part time (and for some even full time) job rather than a hobby. Still looking forward to it though. ^.^


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 21, 2011)

i am confused is culling getting rid of non show quality offspring or removing a sir or dam from ur breeding stock.:?:?:?


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Aug 21, 2011)

Culling is the process of removing animals that will not or no longer work in your breeding program: i.e. nonshowable or incompatible (to your color program) kits.


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 21, 2011)

*HappyFarmBunnies wrote: *


> Culling is the process of removing animals that will not or no longer work in your breeding program: i.e. nonshowable or incompatible (to your color program) kits.


thx that helps alot:biggrin:


----------



## sickbunny (Aug 25, 2011)

here's another great idea for selling rabbits-

there's a store in a nearby city that has been there for 18 years. they sell deluxe car stereo systems. with the economy, they must be great sellers to stay in biz with that kind of a store. the sign out front advertised a remote start sale, and underneath it said baby bunnies for sale?!

i went in and talked to them. they were this super nice couple. they gave me their card with their rabbitry info. they said they had 70 rabbits. unfortunately, they did not breed the breed i was looking for, jerseys. they had dutch, polish, mini lop, and dwarf. 

in the center of the room was a huge glass aquarium with 5 baby rabbits. they were adorable. and i thought what a great way to sell rabbits, you got the kids here stuck with nothing to look at or touch, and dad there with his wallet open!

so think about where you work...

or if its not possible, someone you know who does have a store like that (not if they sell food tho). you could make a deal- they only have to give the customer your number, you come in at an arranged time for the sale, you stop by after work and care for the cage and food, etc so that it is no work at all for your friend.

it doesnt have to be a traditional store to sell pets, remember they had car stereo systems and rabbits!


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Aug 26, 2011)

See some of the ideas you guys pose as pets is what lands them in rescues. A family who has no inkling of buying a rabbit walks into an unsuspecting store and has to deal with whiney children about getting a rabbit. Buy said rabbit and have NO clue on how to take care of it.

Yes you get some people who truely want something and put the effort into learning....but many of the great ideas that have been listed do nothing but land the rabbit in a rescue or on Craigslist looking for another home. I could sell every rabbit on my property on easter... but will find it for sale again later because the kids don't want it anymore.

Just my two sense on why it really isn't so great selling as pets.


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 26, 2011)

*GorbyJobRabbits wrote: *


> See some of the ideas you guys pose as pets is what lands them in rescues. A family who has no inkling of buying a rabbit walks into an unsuspecting store and has to deal with whiney children about getting a rabbit. Buy said rabbit and have NO clue on how to take care of it.
> 
> Yes you get some people who truely want something and put the effort into learning....but many of the great ideas that have been listed do nothing but land the rabbit in a rescue or on Craigslist looking for another home. I could sell every rabbit on my property on easter... but will find it for sale again later because the kids don't want it anymore.
> 
> Just my two sense on why it really isn't so great selling as pets.



I agree... I have took in a rabbit in before because their children did not want the bunny anymore. And we took in a group of rabbits that their children will not feed or taken care of it, So they gave them away or trying to sell them, (And the bunnies were gross) , And their excuses where not take care of them, So I have to get rid of it! Ugh!


----------



## SNM (Aug 26, 2011)

We raise mini rex, my sister has ventured into chocolate. The chocolate is bred to a black , all the blacks in the litter will automatically be up for sale as we do not work with that color.

Personally, I don't like selling to pet stores because
1. The employess don't know a thing about rabbits. I rescued a rabbits from a pet shop. She was living in a fish tank , and they thought she was a he. I had to inform them that she was a girl and was pregnant!! Not only was she pregnant, but she had a bad case of earmites.
2. the conditions are usually horrible(in my area)

I have a form you fill out on my website, I pretty much ask you to tell me about yourself and why you would like a rabbit. Irresponsible people who want a novelty are the main problem, this is why I don't sell at easter or christmas.

I like the retirement program. Obviously, an older doe who has sentimental value is never going to leave my house. My buns are like my kids. I know for a fact I will never sell or cull two of my buns, my future residents of the retired barn


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Aug 26, 2011)

The breeder I got Tesla and Kraken offers rabbits as pets for free. These rabbits are older (not babies) and have pretty much severed their purpose with her. They could be done breeding and are usually done showing (tans have a short show career). While I think they could go to other breeders if someone needed them, but they also are good pets. They are not given with pedigrees and not supposed to be bred or shown in the new home. I do think that the choice may be limited as she would possibly give a couple choices based on what you want and you can then choose which one. I was lucky as I did get the pedigrees and registration with both rabbits. I am not sure if that is because I don't really intend to breed or what. I do know that part of the deal for me was to promote tans up here as well. 

This could be a good option for some breeders for older rabbits who are done breeding. You can put that you offer pets but don't have to list the rabbits on your website. It would be possible to have people tell you what they want (buck, doe, colour, age range etc) and you can give them some choices if needed. 

I think the some of it comes down to what you as a breeder as working for. If a rabbit is not the colour you want or have some fault that doesn't fit your program, it could still be used by another breeder. Some breeders only work with certain colours, but because of genetics get stuff they can't use, other breeders work with these colours. So these rabbits could be considered 'culls' as they don't fit your program but can be wonderful additions to someone elses. I would be good to give the rabbits a chance to find a new home if one is available somewhere.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Sep 1, 2011)

I sold a number pets through pet stores. One store I provided pedigrees because many 4H youth would purchase rabbits there. A couple of times I heard from the pet store owner that rabbits we sent there had won blue ribbons at the fair!

Have a good day!


----------

